# 4 months of limbo



## SVAGMOIR (Aug 31, 2011)

11 years of what i thought was an ubreakable bond is now on hold. Drifting in the doldrums of a "healing separation" , i feel like we are going nowhere. I blame myself for what happened, i take responsibility for neglecting her & not resolving our conflicts. She moved out & got her own place, she needs time to heal from our relationship, i was too controlling & critical of her decisions. I feel we had a hard time seeing eye to eye on many things. She became a devoted born again christian, i did not join her. This was a terrible mistake & a poor example for our childred . Boundries have been set, no intamacy for 1 year, we split the time with our 3 children. Its hard to avoid each other due to the kids and we talk all the time. I have gone to counseling on my own, we have gone to Marriage counseling & i have started my own spiritual development. I continue to go to the gym, if feel like a zombie when im there. I feel we have made no progress, i admit i was no where near perfect. Our MC sessions are just her unloading old baggage on me, should i continue to go even if its so painful?
I don't feel MC works, it seems we cant work on "we" when we are apart.
Everything seems so complicated, she talks of us getting back together. Her words "somthing good will come of this" flash in my head. I hope she knows somthing i don't, i feel hopeless


----------

